# Pyrodex ?



## coydog (Mar 9, 2005)

how to clean up after using pyrodex? I'm a blackpowder shooter, but, I don't wanna get into my stash of powder . Lost my resource for purchaseing blackpowder. Wanna get the shotgun out and bust up some clay birds.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

ya clean for pyrodex the same way ya would for black.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hot soap and water and pump it out.

I carry a small piece of "Ivory" soap in my possibles bag, so as to have a way to clean in the field if needed.
any small can, cup etc will do for heating the water.
Also Ivory soap floats, so if your doing a woods/creek "shower" you don't have to worry about it sinking.
Note, they say that any flowing water is over 32 degrees, don't believe it.........


----------



## coydog (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks, I use dishsoap. Learned the Ivory floats many years ago. When your scrubbin up in 40 some degree water you don't wanna go lookin for the soap.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Windex does a good job on Pyrodex also.

You'd be better off using some Hodgdon Triple 7 though.

It's a LOT cleaner burning and will clean up with plain water


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i use 777 and a boar scrubber product , i think it is a TC muzzle loader accessory just squirt som on the brush ans scrub the bore then run patches witht he jag and then oil patches , it has been working for me , the boar is as clean and bright as it was 3 years ago when i bought it new 

when i am run out of that i bought a blue thunder product that does basicaly the same thing but without the amonia


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I used real black for years then when it got hard to come by localy I switched to AAP, didn't like it much so switched to T 7 and like it well enough.

Still use the soap and water for clean up in the house. Between shots at the range and afeild I use these.




























They come with my blood testing supplies by the box.
I have seen them at all the drug stores and wal mart.
They fit a jag that is sized right for the rifle up to 54 cal fine.
They don't work if you were to try to use one on a 50 cal jag in a 54 cal rifle.

At the range I found that 2 shots will group with out swabing in my rifles the third will not.

 Al


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

T-7 all the way. Much, much, MUCH easier to clean up than Pyrodex, worth every extra penny.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I've used Pyrodex RS for years.Clean up just like Black powder.Plus it smells better than T7.

big rockpile


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

these guys know- http://members.boardhost.com/tmmh/

I use pyrodex and black and like both depending...

Black powder is readilly available mail order....

http://jackspowderkeg.com/

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/(S(3q...es/tableList.aspx?styleID=94&subID=30&catID=2


----------

